# 00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39)



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone come across this fault code? From the ross-tech sight it looks like there could be several causes for it mostly related to electrical. My car is an '01 Audi Allroad any help on where to start would be appreciated.


----------



## jsjbell2003 (Dec 2, 2009)

*ABS Fault code - 01486 - System funciton test activated 35-00*

Well, I have lived with the issue for a while. Changed ABS module and ened up with the same code plus a new one ABS Fault code - 01486 - System funciton test activated 35-00. 
I ran through the procedure to calibrate the steering sensor and it steps through successfully but the code comes back when I drive the car. 

When I clear all the codes in my ABS module bith the 0301 ans 01486 codes always return. 

Any clues on how to proceed from here?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

sorry, my only advice would be to see the dealer... probably something you're trying to avoid.


----------



## reiddy (Jun 12, 2004)

*abs code 00301*

if you havent fixed this yet i might have a solution for you


----------



## reiddy (Jun 12, 2004)

*abs code 00301 return flow pump v39*

well what i found is that code is actually for the pump motor that is underneath the abs pump the code is set when the abs pumps fail to initialize. all abs pumps run for a couple of seconds upon start up this allows abs module to confirm pumps are operational. what occurs is after a fairly boreing life your abs pumps tend to bind so heres the solution after you have verified all fuses are good relay is ok you must unplug the pump motor under the abs pump ground the negative and apply power if you dont here motor run reverse the cables this will run pump backwards. cleaning the brushes on motor and allowing motor to spin once you here motor run backwards run it forward if it does your good . now unplug the abs module and remove it do the same with the abs pump motors first run them forward brown to ground red to power if it runs youe good if not same deal run backwards. now if after you try to run backwards it does not move proceed to next step. you must remove pump from pump assembly to turn motor by hand very east to remove . just undo the two 12mm nuts on side of abs pump you can pull up on pump toward driver side requires a bit of muscle but it will move it will come out to about a 45 degree angle thats all you need to get to the two torxs bolts i suggest trying to tighten first then removing them. pull motor straight out do not disturb the plungers in pump that are revealed when you pull motor they are held in with a clip . now turn the head of motor forwards then backwards once it turns free your in buisness. put it all together the way you found it disconnect battery short both terminals together that will drain all caps in abs module,pcm wait about 5 min reconnect and start car if the only code you had was for return flow pump you will be fine once you start car all will be well lights will go out abs will self check . take car out to wide open space pick up some speed slam on brakes abs will activate that means all is well you just saved an easy 2k the dealer would have nailed you for. i know this works ive been doin this for years on audis vw and porsche was taught this trick by an old audi master tech any questions you can call me i own a shop if you scared to perform this fix ill be happy to do it for you for a small fee good luck hope this helps everyone with this code


----------



## ozed1 (Apr 15, 2008)

*2009 Tiguan abs pump motor plunger*

Hi after taking out the abs pump motor and testing, how do you insert it back in. The two spring loaded plungers are preventing the motor shaft from going all the way in.


----------



## ozed1 (Apr 15, 2008)

reiddy said:


> well what i found is that code is actually for the pump motor that is underneath the abs pump the code is set when the abs pumps fail to initialize. all abs pumps run for a couple of seconds upon start up this allows abs module to confirm pumps are operational. what occurs is after a fairly boreing life your abs pumps tend to bind so heres the solution after you have verified all fuses are good relay is ok you must unplug the pump motor under the abs pump ground the negative and apply power if you dont here motor run reverse the cables this will run pump backwards. cleaning the brushes on motor and allowing motor to spin once you here motor run backwards run it forward if it does your good . now unplug the abs module and remove it do the same with the abs pump motors first run them forward brown to ground red to power if it runs youe good if not same deal run backwards. now if after you try to run backwards it does not move proceed to next step. you must remove pump from pump assembly to turn motor by hand very east to remove . just undo the two 12mm nuts on side of abs pump you can pull up on pump toward driver side requires a bit of muscle but it will move it will come out to about a 45 degree angle thats all you need to get to the two torxs bolts i suggest trying to tighten first then removing them. pull motor straight out do not disturb the plungers in pump that are revealed when you pull motor they are held in with a clip . now turn the head of motor forwards then backwards once it turns free your in buisness. put it all together the way you found it disconnect battery short both terminals together that will drain all caps in abs module,pcm wait about 5 min reconnect and start car if the only code you had was for return flow pump you will be fine once you start car all will be well lights will go out abs will self check . take car out to wide open space pick up some speed slam on brakes abs will activate that means all is well you just saved an easy 2k the dealer would have nailed you for. i know this works ive been doin this for years on audis vw and porsche was taught this trick by an old audi master tech any questions you can call me i own a shop if you scared to perform this fix ill be happy to do it for you for a small fee good luck hope this helps everyone with this code




Hi after taking out the abs pump motor and testing, how do you insert it back in. The two spring loaded plungers are preventing the motor shaft from going all the way in.


----------

